# Overnight stops on route to Skye



## Deleted member 91771 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi guys,im planning a little trip to the Isle of Skye end ot Sept i have a site booked on Skye,ill be heading up from the North East of England and would like to take about 3 days to get up to enjoy the drive,any reccomendations for some nice overnight stopovers on route would be appreciated,many thanks


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 7, 2021)

Tothy said:


> Hi guys,im planning a little trip to the Isle of Skye end ot Sept i have a site booked on Skye,ill be heading up from the North East of England and would like to take about 3 days to get up to enjoy the drive,any reccomendations for some nice overnight stopovers on route would be appreciated,many thanks


Try the Ratagan pass or the cemetery car park in the morvich glen. Both are pois on here.
Heres a shot from the Ratagan pass. Both of these are close to Skye.


----------



## Deleted member 91771 (Aug 7, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Try the Ratagan pass or the cemetery car park in the morvich glen. Both are pois on here.
> Heres a shot from the Ratagan pass. Both of these are close to Skye.View attachment 100837


wow that looks stunning


----------



## dunfillin (Aug 7, 2021)

Great spot but maybe a bit too close to Skye?


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 7, 2021)

here's a shot from the village of Ratagan below the carparks


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 7, 2021)

dunfillin said:


> Great spot but maybe a bit too close to Skye?


Yes Thats why I highlighted that in my first post.
I would be looking for somewhere else before heading there.
But although they are near Skye, they are well worth consideration.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 7, 2021)

I travel up to Syke and beyond 6/8 times a year from the north east and have started using CR Glen Lochy rather than Loch Tula viewpoint or any stopovers along Glen Coe. it is a forestry commission carpark on the A85 approx 6 miles from Tyndrum so on your route. I last used it 4 weeks ago and a foresty commission warden came round and I asked if ok to stopover and he said yes, no problem. It’s not on their website reference the trial they are carrying out allowing overnight stops in their carparks.


----------



## Biggarmac (Aug 8, 2021)

Obanboy666 said:


> I travel up to Syke and beyond 6/8 times a year from the north east and have started using CR Glen Lochy rather than Loch Tula viewpoint or any stopovers along Glen Coe. it is a forestry commission carpark on the A85 approx 6 miles from Tyndrum so on your route. I last used it 4 weeks ago and a foresty commission warden came round and I asked if ok to stopover and he said yes, no problem. It’s not on their website reference the trial they are carrying out allowing overnight stops in their carparks.
> View attachment 100891


The stay the night scheme has some carparks on their list.  It also has some with Not a stay the night posters (normally near campsites!).  Other carparks have no posters and seem to be fine to stop over.


----------



## Deleted member 91771 (Aug 8, 2021)

Obanboy666 said:


> I travel up to Syke and beyond 6/8 times a year from the north east and have started using CR Glen Lochy rather than Loch Tula viewpoint or any stopovers along Glen Coe. it is a forestry commission carpark on the A85 approx 6 miles from Tyndrum so on your route. I last used it 4 weeks ago and a foresty commission warden came round and I asked if ok to stopover and he said yes, no problem. It’s not on their website reference the trial they are carrying out allowing overnight stops in their carparks.
> View attachment 100891


thanks very much,that sounds ideal,i know Tyndrum quite well


----------



## CliveW (Aug 8, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Try the Ratagan pass or the cemetery car park in the morvich glen. Both are pois on here.
> Heres a shot from the Ratagan pass. Both of these are close to Skye.View attachment 100837


Please don't use cemetery car parks its very much frowned upon in Scotland and getting motorhomes bad press.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 8, 2021)

CliveW said:


> Please don't use cemetery car parks its very much frowned upon in Scotland and getting motorhomes bad press.


Its not actually a dedicated cemetry carpark. I only mentioned the cemetery because its nearbye. Its also used occasionally by HGV drivers.
And a local building company use it permanently for parking one or two trailers.
Also its on our POIs as 
*Loch Duich (Highland)
Car Park Rural*
We don't use the car cemetry park in Rattagan for the reasons you underlined.
But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 8, 2021)

Obanboy666 said:


> I travel up to Syke and beyond 6/8 times a year from the north east and have started using CR Glen Lochy rather than Loch Tula viewpoint or any stopovers along Glen Coe. it is a forestry commission carpark on the A85 approx 6 miles from Tyndrum so on your route. I last used it 4 weeks ago and a foresty commission warden came round and I asked if ok to stopover and he said yes, no problem. It’s not on their website reference the trial they are carrying out allowing overnight stops in their carparks.
> View attachment 100891


Yes this is a great stop over en route to Skye, we stayed there about two years ago. On that night we were alone, but it was busy (but not full) during the day with cars.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 8, 2021)

Oh deer whos not tabbing their pictures, must be windows cause you have to on linux.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Oh deer whos not tabbing their pictures, must be windows cause you have to on linux.
> View attachment 100895


That’s £25 quid to anyone else Trev, but seen as it’s you let’s call it £30.
Sort 12-34-56 acc 00001111  
Payment within 24 hours or I send the heavy mob to your place


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 8, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> That’s £25 quid to anyone else Trev, but seen as it’s you let’s call it £30.
> Sort 12-34-56 acc 00001111
> Payment within 24 hours or I send the heavy mob to your place


Yes, on linux pictures wont load if not tagged and then sent to a folder to be tidy, as like this, sky a.jpg, sky b.jpg etc, if you dont then the last picture you held will be over written and lost, you will get a screen warning though.
Nice pictures and a place i must do when this crap is all over.


----------

